# The trouble with working from home..



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tonight I'm doing a little extra work from home. I'm a programmer, so that means I'm working on my laptop. Unfortunately, Lexi has never been good about not sitting/laying on my laptop while I'm trying to use it. She's slowly creeping up on top of keyboard. I don't want her to accidentally push buttons and do major damage to my program, so I keep telling her no and gesturing for her to scoot back. She's not really liking that, her ears keep going back and she's squinting her eyes at me. I have to get this finished by tomorrow, so I can tell it's going to be a long night. :?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha. I'm a systems administrator and work from home. I have this issue all day. Tina thinks my laptop is a warm bed and does everything she can to get on top of it constantly.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh dear, I understand how frustrating that can be, and that's just for personal use....not for work!! Good luck shooing her away, give her some treats and she'll forgive you


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

I just wish she'd understand I'm getting extra $$ for this, which means I could buy her more treats!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I sympathize! I'm working entirely from home these days and I recently got a cintiq to speed up my workflow (a large digital drawing device that allows you to draw directly on your screen). It generates a lot of heat...so of course Athena thinks I really just bought her an expensive heated bed.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I know what that's like. Frodo is the worst about having to lay right on my arm while I'm trying to type. Rosalie tries to chase my hand around on the keyboard, and Arwen tries to swat the cursor. Fortunately, Sasha the ninja kitty is usually too busy stalking things to care, and Draco is happy just to squish against my thigh on the couch next to me. Silly cats!


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Piper and Zoey love this too. I think its a kitty conspiracy to get us to pay more attention to them...and only them.


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh and try being on a conference call where you are the lead supervisor discussing a very important meeting. Meanwhile kitty is fussing in the background because she wants attention NOW>


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I can sympathize. I'm at my desk 6-8 hours a day on top of another 2-4 hours of field work. Angel keeps coming around doing drive-by's under my chin. She's learned to stay off my keyboard but man, it does get annoying and then I feel like a big pile of poo when I show my irritation.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When MowMow gets too persistant I give him 'big loves'. That means i hug him close and cradle him like a baby, kiss his face all over and rub my nose against his. I really ham it up on him. Then i let him go and he runs off like "EWWWWWW MOMMMYY GERMS!!"


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ha ha ya I'll do that sometimes too. Angel hates being smothered in aggressive kisses so every now and then I'll smother her in them and she books it!


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

The one button I guard on my keyboard is the power button. It doesn't shut the computer off, but it does put it into sleep mode!


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

I work about 80 hours a week during part of the year, about 30 hours of it from home on my computer. Kiernan who constantly seeks attention is always jumping into my lap. He is content to sit on my lap for a while with his head against my chest. After a while he wants to walk around the desk, meow and head butt me for attention. I put him down and a few minutes he jumps right back up. He doesnt seem to understand, I need to get this work done to keep a roof over our heads and kibble in the dish. goofy cat.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I have that same problem whenever I work from home. I've been running data conversions on servers and had the cat either walk across or sit on the keyboard. Luckily I was just tailing log files and the conversion was running in the background! I make sure to lock Windows whenever I'm not actively using it.


----------

